
Effective use of Node.js and Socket.io for building a HTML5 Game - nodejs-news
http://www.nodejs-news.com/nodejs-tech/Nodejs-Socketio-Building-HTML5-game
======
kodablah
If you want to make this easy, use
<https://github.com/socketstream/socketstream>. Great progress is being made
on the 0.3 version and it makes pub/sub broadcasting and message pushing very
easy. You wouldn't be the first person to make a live multiplayer HTML5 game
with it: <https://github.com/alz/socketracer>.

------
dinedal
Buried source as a mediafire link? Author needs to learn about github.

Code itself is pretty difficult to read and quickly pasted together, but
otherwise a decent example on how to tie the technologies involved together.

------
egdelwonk
Check out now.js (<http://nowjs.com/>) as well, makes it really easy to make
realtime apps

------
pyrotechnick
To install socket.io you need only execute `npm install socket.io`

This installs socket.io from the npm registry (there is no need to
download/extract the zip).

~~~
latch
-g if you want to make it globally accessible.

~~~
majke
Yeah, but there is not much value in installing socket.io globally, as you
can't require() it. It makes sense only for executables like coffee-script

[http://npmjs.org/doc/faq.html#I-installed-something-
globally...](http://npmjs.org/doc/faq.html#I-installed-something-globally-but-
I-can-t-require-it)

~~~
ecto
You can definitely require() modules after installing them globally.

<https://github.com/joyent/node/blob/master/lib/module.js>

